# Музыкальный  руководитель в д/саду > Творческие музыкальные мастерские > Мастерская  Ирины Vitolda >  "Мы весну так долго ждали, и она пришла!" - клипы к песням о весне

## Vitolda

Этот клип сделан по просьбе Ульбинки, чтобы украсить танец с цветами и тканью на замечательную музыку Газизова. Может быть пригодиться кому-то еще, буду рада.

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), pomahka (24.02.2018), Лариса12 (23.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

По просьбе Лены (Тиса) я попыталась "увидеть" замечательную "Веселую весеннюю песенку" Ермолова, которую теперь всем хочу показать

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (03.02.2018), skrat.10 (09.10.2017), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (11.03.2018), Евгешенька (25.03.2021), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Здравствуйте Ирина! От Вашего видео-проекта к "Веселой весенней песенке" исходит столько солнца и тепла. И каждый Ваш новый проект подтверждает, что Вы - талант. Спасибо Вам за Вашу щедрость и доброту.Крепкого здоровья и благополучия Вам и Вашей семье.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Valenta

По-моим меркам, *Ирин,* давно здесь не была. А у тебя пора вдохновения!!! Да, по-другому и не могло быть, ведь тема -то какая!!!! И вижу, что ты не стоишь на месте, придумываешь, подбираешь тщательно, как всегда, материал и успешно выкладываешь "пазлы" в единое целое! И сегодняшний романтический светлый праздник всех влюблённых тоже неразрывно связан с женской темой. Куда ж мы без ЛЮБВИ?!!!
*СПАСИБО* тебе, *Ириш*, за минуты блаженства и пусть любовь постоянно присутствует в твоей жизни во всех её проявлениях!!!

----------

olga kh (03.02.2018), Vitolda (30.01.2016), Любовь Ш. (19.02.2019)

----------


## ttanya

Ирина!  Вы как всегда-на высоте! Как же мне понравилось: так чувственно,проникновенно. Ваш клип плюс танцевальная композиция Аллы Евтодьевой на песню "Мама" -полный восторг. Замечательно! Как жаль, что композицию мы уже исполнили на "День матери", но клип детям обязательно покажу. По доброму завидую девчонкам, которые возьмут клип и выход на праздник Аллы Анатольевны. Представляю , какой взрыв эмоций, чувств, оваций произведут эти два шедевра в самом начале праздника.
  И в какой бы программе Вы не делали свои чудесные работы- все они прекрасны и заслуживают уважения.
_БРАВИССИМО!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## chmarisha

Ирочка Борисовна, Спасибо Вам за щедрость души и Ваш неисчерпанмый талант!!!!!! клипы превосходные.  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

*Спасибо за добрые слова, от которых крылышки счастья вырастают!!!*

А сегодня у меня - ВЕСНА!!! Простенький клип *"Встречаем мы весну"*






А если кому-то нужен этот клип с минусом - пожалуйста, он вот тут:

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (03.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## olga kh

Хорошо-то как, Ириш! НЕ слышала ни когда эту песенку, но до того опять мило все получилось - и краски весенние нежные (прямо ощущаешь весенний свежий арбузный такой запах в воздухе!)), и голосок этот детский, и картиночки-фотографии - ну, ни убавить, ни прибавить!.. А ты говоришь - простенький)

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А теперь на моей страничке - *ВЕСНА*.
Пока делала клипы, так хорошо почувствовала теплое, легкое, радостное весеннее настроение, что была просто поражена наступившему зимнему похолоданию, выйдя на улицу...

Сначала - незамысловатая песенка *"Мы сидели у окна, постучалась к нам весна..."* Клип с минусовкой, да плюса-то, насколько я знаю, и в природе нет...

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (03.02.2018), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

А теперь - новая для меня песня - *"Весенняя" И. Фроловой* 
Необыкновенно нежная и ласковая, светлая и хрустально-звонкая песня!!!
Клип тоже сделан на минусовку. Плюса нет... Зато минусовка, сделанная Людмилой Севериновой - просто замечательная! Очень украшает песню и очень точно подчеркивает ее характер! Вот здесь, в архиве - ноты песни и минус: https://yadi.sk/d/f0RZfVF4wJE3eg

----------

Alexandra_B (20.01.2016), Irochka-777 (24.04.2018), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), Nich Tanya (13.01.2016), olga kh (03.02.2018), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (11.03.2018), strelka_64 (13.01.2016), svetsvet (17.01.2017), Tania-112a (18.01.2016), Лопаток (17.01.2016), Марина Сухарева (13.01.2016), Мармар (15.02.2021), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016)

----------


## sima

*Ирина, спасибо за весеннее настроение!*

[IMG]http://s9.******info/ea13c9ddbd445a49cec90ee199af7d18.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olga kh

> "Мы сидели у окна, постучалась к нам весна..." Клип с минусовкой, да плюса-то, насколько я знаю, и в природе нет...


Уже есть, Ирина! Сегодня в Срочной помощи Ольга Серафимовна давала ссылку. Песню поет Светлана (Snar) - очень весенним, хрустальным голоском!))) :Ok:  :Yes4:  
Вот сюда загляни...
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4819393

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> А теперь - новая для меня песня - "Весенняя" И. Фроловой


А эту минусовочку Люда писала по моей просьбе. И я все жду, когда же появится плюс :Blush2:  Надеюсь, это скоро случится, ведь весна уже на носу))))

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Vitolda

Очень рада, что и моя ВЕСНА по вкусу пришлась!!!
И сегодня - снова новый весенний клип. *"Весенняя капель"* 
ТАК нравится песня!!! С таким удовольствием клип делала!!!  Так и пританцовывала, сидя на стуле, в ритме ча-ча-ча!!! И картинки попыталась заставить в этом ритме двигаться: когда за энергичным движением - растяжка следует... Так и танцуем вместе - песенка, я и картинки...
Буду рада, если понравится!

----------

chmarisha (05.02.2018), coc (02.02.2016), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (03.02.2018), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (11.03.2018), Vita_72 (02.02.2021), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Лилия60 (12.04.2021), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018), Раиса2001 (16.03.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (11.04.2021), Ярик (18.02.2022)

----------


## chmarisha

ИРИНА, БРАВИССИМО!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Tender:  :Ok:

----------


## olga kh

Изумительно ты, Ириш, подбираешь картинки!!! А песня какая!.. Весенняя-весенняя! Очень понравилась!!! А чья она? Никогда раньше не слышала...Спасибо тебе за такую звонкую Весну!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "Весенняя" И. Фроловой


Спасибо, Ирина! Сердце наполняет радость и нежность! А фонограмма просто изумительная!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## Олюр

> "Весенняя капель"





> Буду рада, если понравится!


Ещё каааак понравилось!!! Клип замечательный! Спасибо!  А с этой чудесной  песенкой моя воспитанница 4 года назад была второй на областном конкурсе.

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016)

----------


## olga kh

> А теперь - новая для меня песня - "Весенняя" И. Фроловой 
> Необыкновенно нежная и ласковая, светлая и хрустально-звонкая песня!!!
> Клип тоже сделан на минусовку. Плюса нет... Зато минусовка, сделанная Людмилой Севериновой - просто замечательная! Очень украшает песню и очень точно подчеркивает ее характер! Вот здесь, в архиве - ноты песни и минус: http://yadi.sk/d/QmJSeFW6JQvuB


Ура, Ирочка!!!!! Появился ПЛЮС "Весенней песенки"! Марина Мельник такой ПОДАРОК нам сотворила прямо к началу учебного года! А что? Начинаем собирать копилочку))))))))

https://yadi.sk/d/UTyo7RAaaj5nU 

Еще раз СПАСИБО Людочке Севериновой и Марише за то, что песня ЗАЗВУЧАЛА!!!!! :Tender:  :Tender:  :Tender:

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Этот клип, к песне *Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!"* появился немножко с опозданием... Но впереди еще не одна весна!

----------

lenik (11.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (03.02.2018), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (11.03.2018), Добронрава (13.02.2019), НСА (02.03.2017), нутя (02.02.2016), ольга марущак (29.03.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## laks_arina

> Этот клип, к песне Арины Чугайкиной "Согрей меня, согрей!" появился немножко с опозданием... Но впереди еще не одна весна!


*Ирочка, дорогая наша мастерица-умелица! Спасибо тебе за кропотливый труд - всё безупречно, красиво и логично, как всегда! Не устаю восхищаться твоим талантом. Замечательный клип!*

[img]http://*********su/5580800.jpg[/img]

----------

olga kh (03.02.2018), Vitolda (30.01.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Как здОрово, Ириночка!!!!! Одна из любимых Аришиных песен - всегда беру на весенние праздники... А тут еще такая красота!!! Спасибо тебе большущее - за возможность "видеть" песню и за "развивалочку"!!!

----------

Vitolda (30.01.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Мои ребята еще продолжают петь новогодние песни.. Целый день то в одной, то в другой группы раздаются полюбившиеся детям мелодии! А я вовсю размышляю о репертуаре новом... И, конечно же, о своих любимых песнях думаю, о тех, что в этой теме живут http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...25#post5143025! Услышать их - лучший подарок для мам!!!

А еще вместе с ними ТАК здорово ВСТРЕЧАТЬ ВЕСНУ!!!
Практически обо всех весенних приметах вспомним, распевая радостную и задорную песню *"Весна пришла"* из диска *"Подарок маме"*!




Без *"Весенней"*, которая покорила меня лишь только первый раз прослушала диск *"Весна идет"*, и так и держит за сердце, я просто не могу представить свой праздник в подготовительной группе!!! Здесь тоже о приметах весны говорится, но совершенно иначе! Мягко, проникновенно и лирично! И очень тепло и светло! А все потому, что в песне весна с мамой сравнивается! Обе они полны красоты и любви! И песня - и о красоте, и о любви! И в этом году обязательно зазвучит она в моем саду!




Каждый раз во время исполнения малышами *"Танца с цветочками"* из диска *"Подарок маме"* в моем зале наступает тишина... Настолько трепетно звучит песня!!! У меня и от музыки, и от этой тишины прямо таки мурашки бегут, не останавливаясь! 




И обязательно в этом году зазвучит в моем звонкая, яркая, восторженная *"Весна"* из диска *"Капелька солнышка"*!!! Год назад мы ее просто слушали, и ТАК сияли от восторга детские глаза!!! Ребятам так и хотелось поучаствовать в этом чуде! А теперь не только клип свой к этой чудесной песне им покажу, но еще и видео, где танцуют Аллины ребята: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5138158 А потом - и сами танцевать станем!




*Спасибо за песни!!! С ними ТАК здорово встречать ВЕСНУ!!!*

----------

aichka (16.01.2016), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (16.01.2016), Tatiana-Lev12 (16.01.2016), Valenta (16.01.2016), гунька (16.01.2016), нутя (02.02.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

*Огромное спасибо тебе, Ирочка!

Если бы ты знала- как я благодарна тебе за то, что ты облачаешь мои песни в такие прекрасные образы и картины!

За то, что ты так бережна с текстом- с каждой фразой и словом, слышишь все нюансы содержания музыки, ритма, стиля и так бережно, красочно, так мастерски передаешь их в своих чудесных фильмах! 
За твой вкус, понимание, умение и мастерство, за то, что слышишь всё в одной со мной тональности!

Твои фильмы- это отдельная ПЕСНЯ - произведение искусства- теплые, живые, яркие, красочные и очень добрые!

Спасибо тебе за то внимание, которое ты оказываешь моим песням, за то - с какой любовью ты это делаешь - это большая честь для меня!
*

[img]http://*********ru/8335703.jpg[/img]

----------

lenik (22.01.2016), olga kh (16.01.2016), ttanya (20.02.2016), Vitolda (16.01.2016), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

А с каким огоньком в глазах, задорно и весело поют мои ребята *"По солнечной дорожке"*, что тоже из диска *"Песни для самых-самых" Аллы Евтодьевой*!!! http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343  Так и хочется вместе с ними побежать навстречу весне!!! Песня настолько близка и понятна ребята и по текстовому содержанию, и по мелодии, что сразу запелась так, как будто дети всегда ее знали!!! И в первый же день зазвучала не только в зале, но и в группе, во время свободной игры. А это - словно ребячий знак качества!

----------

faina (30.03.2020), Irochka-777 (24.04.2018), krinka (04.03.2020), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (30.01.2017), Алена43 (27.03.2017), Алусик (31.01.2017), Виноград (06.02.2017), Добронрава (13.02.2019), НСА (12.02.2017), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

Ты ж моя умница! Какая прелесть! Сразу настроение весеннее появилось в 20-градусный мороз, так твой фильм передает настроение песни, чудесно!! :Yahoo: 

Мы тоже с ребятками уже бегаем "по солнечной дорожке", и дети пританцовывают, прихлопывают, качают головкой в ритме танца, завтра же покажу им этот чудесный фильм, пусть порадуются!

Спасибо!!!!!!

----------

krinka (04.03.2020), olga kh (30.01.2017), Vitolda (30.01.2017), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## olga kh

Хотя бы фрагментик послушать!))) Чудо-песенка!!! Спасибо, Аллочка, спасибо, Ириша - очень хорошо все прочувствовала, и фильм получился такой теплый, ощущение свежего весеннего воздуха в нем) Приятная такая песня! И исполнение легкое, солнечное! Но я так люблю и другие твои песни, Аллочка, что расставаться с ними пока не хочется) Вот, облизнулась)))) и держу себя в руках. У меня твоего богатства!.. И так чувствую себя счастливой)))

----------

aichka (31.01.2017), Vitolda (30.01.2017), Олюр (03.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Год назад, в конце февраля сделала клип к яркой, жизнеутверждающей  песне. Тогда решила не выставлять ее в теме, поздновато было, весна почти началась.. А вот сейчас- в самый раз!!! Буду рада если понравится и пригодится в работе! 

Итак, знакомьтесь:
*"Привет, Весна!".* 
Музыка Г. Туксишвили, слова И. Краса, исполняет Марина Александрова

----------

aichka (03.02.2018), Irochka-777 (24.04.2018), krinka (04.03.2020), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (03.02.2018), SeverynkaIrina (15.02.2019), Tatiana-Lev12 (03.02.2018), буссоница (03.02.2018), Варшава (04.02.2018), гунька (03.02.2018), Ляля58 (30.04.2019), Олюр (03.02.2018), Стеша (05.02.2018)

----------


## aichka

> Год назад, в конце февраля сделала клип к яркой, жизнеутверждающей песне. Тогда решила не выставлять ее в теме, поздновато было, весна почти началась.. А вот сейчас- в самый раз!!! Буду рада если понравится и пригодится в работе!


А я вместе со своими ребятами подготовительной группы в прошлом году получила огромное удовольствие не только от прослушивания музыки и танца под эту изумительную песню, но и от этого замечательного, светлого, позитивного, радостного клипа, который, как всегда у Иришки- точно следует и образам и настроению песни, раскрашивая её в новые праздничные, зримые цвета и оттенки!

Этот клип очень и очень украсил номер и вызвал у ребят бурю эмоций и восторгов! 

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5441340 

Огромное Ирочке спасибо тебе, Ирочка, за такой весенний подарок! :Tender: 

Чудесный клип, который стоит такой замечательной песни и полностью ей соответствует! :Ok: 

СПАСИБО!!! :Ok:

----------

krinka (09.02.2020), Tatiana-Lev12 (03.02.2018), Vitolda (03.02.2018), буссоница (03.02.2018)

----------


## Tatiana-Lev12

Ирина, спасибо за буйство красок, за позитив, который льется от увиденного. Воторг и восхищение. СПАСИБО!!!!!

----------

aichka (03.02.2018), Vitolda (03.02.2018)

----------


## chmarisha

Ирина, как красиво, ярко. Впечатляет! Вы - талант!

----------

aichka (06.02.2018), Vitolda (05.02.2018)

----------


## Vitolda

Приближение весны на наших занятиях чувствуется, несмотря на огромные сугробы за окном и пока еще стойко минусовую температуру.. Зато в песнях, что поем - и тепло любви к мамам и бабушкам, и солнечное весеннее тепло.

С первыми звуками  вступления  песни *Аллы Евтодьевой* *"Весна пришла опять"* из диска *"Весенние сюрпризы"* https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137343 поднимается настроение и светятся детские глаза и улыбки! Петь с унылыми лицами просто невозможно! Голоса звенят задорно и весело! СПАСИБО за песню!!!

А чтобы весны уже было побольше - впускаем ее в зал на экране:

----------

aichka (06.02.2019), krinka (09.02.2020), lenik (11.02.2019), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), olga kh (06.02.2019), SeverynkaIrina (14.02.2019), Sveta72 (01.02.2021), Варшава (07.02.2019), гунька (08.02.2019), Добронрава (13.02.2019), Раиса2001 (11.04.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (08.02.2019)

----------


## Vitolda

ОООЧЕНЬ люблю песни Аллы Евтодьевой! 
А еще мне очень нравится, когда вокруг песни поговорить можно! А тем для таких разговоров очень много! И о средствах выразительности в музыке: мелодии, ладе, ритме, темпе и т.д. О средствах аранжировки, в том числе - изобразительных элементах. И как не побеседовать по тексту! И не только что бы каждое слово понятно было... Так здорово с помощью каждой фразы упорядочить знания ребят о приметах весны! (а песни о весне у Аллы для разного возраста, так что каждый год  разными строками об этих приметах говорим!). А еще очень люблю смотреть на ребят, слушать, как живо они радуются ярким образным сравнительным выражениям! То почки высунули зеленые носы (в песне "Весна пришла"). А в песне, фрагмент клипа к которой сегодня показать хочу - подснежник высунул макушку! 

Замечательная - яркая, веселая, радостная, очень детская песня *Аллы Евтодьевой "К нам идет красавица весна" из диска "Песни для самых-самых"*

----------

aichka (04.03.2020), krinka (09.02.2020), lenik (05.03.2020), nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, как же приятно смотреть! Какие яркие образы и картинки- как точно к тексту- как раскрывают содержание песни и как украшают песню твои работы! Спасибо тебе огромное! Ты такая умница!!!! Спасибо!!!! :Tender:

----------

nezabudka-8s (29.01.2021), Vitolda (04.03.2020)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> весенний клип. "Весенняя капель"


Ириша, очень красивый клип у тебя получился! :Ok:  Умничка!



> А песня какая!.. Весенняя-весенняя! Очень понравилась!!! А чья она?


Олечка, автор этой песни - Лера Козлова, плюсовку исполняет "Конфетти". Выставила комплект этой песни в весенней теме, кому нужно:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5628999




> Ирочка, как же приятно смотреть! Какие яркие образы и картинки- как точно к тексту- как раскрывают содержание песни и как украшают песню твои работы!


Присоединяюсь к восторженным отзывам Аллочки! Лучше, чем она, не скажешь! Ирочка, все твои клипы - загляденье! :Tender:

----------

aichka (30.01.2021), Vitolda (30.01.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (30.01.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Сегодня хочу показать фрагмент видеосопровождения еще к одной песне о весне *Аллы Евтодьевой*. https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4548868 О весне - для мамы! Даже кораблики в весенних ручейках ребята пускают, чтоб они к маме плыли! Песня из диска *"Весенние сюрпризы"* называется *"Танец с корабликами"*. А мои мальчики два года назад с удовольствием пели ее с бумажными корабликами в руках. Такой вариант обращения к песне мне тоже понравился! Жизнерадостная и нежная одновременно, светлая и добрая! Уверена, что снова зазвучит песня в моем саду!!!

----------

aichka (13.02.2021), olga kh (13.02.2021), Раиса2001 (11.04.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (14.02.2021)

----------


## aichka

Ирочка, спасибо! Обалденно!!!! так красиво, ярко, так по-весеннему!! Хочу скорее весну и пускать кораблики!!!! СПАСИБО! Даже настроение стало весенним от твоего клипа, несмотря на метели и морозы!!! Вот что значит сила искусства! :Tender:

----------

olga kh (13.02.2021), Vitolda (13.02.2021)

----------


## Vitolda

Свой клип к яркой, звонкой, заводной песне *И.Козловой "Весенняя капель"* я показывала на страницах форума несколько лет назад вот здесь: http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4819952
А в этом году решила со своими ребятами эту песню спеть! И понадобилось видео с минусовой фонограммой. Делюсь этим вариантом клипа с вами!

----------

aichka (11.04.2021), jarinka (12.04.2021), olga kh (11.04.2021), говорушка (11.04.2021), гунька (11.04.2021), Лилия60 (12.04.2021), Т.К-Пчелка (11.04.2021)

----------


## olga kh

Прекрасная работа, Ирочка!!! Очень все по-весеннему!!!! Спасибо!!!

----------

aichka (11.04.2021), Vitolda (12.04.2021)

----------

